

This is what a corporation looks like... - th0ma5
http://skyeome.net/wordpress/?p=248

======
igrekel
The re-layout of nodes is annoying and makes it hard to see what are the
effective changes. The result is mostly eye candy and I don't find it provides
any new insights.

Maybe if the layout was done with the final structure and that layout was kept
all along, it would be easier to grasp what is going on.

------
onreact-com
This will become a classic like theyrule.net

